# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report 1/2



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Holiday pressure and unstable weather made fishing tougher this past week. 
While some do well each day, others have struggled. Those moving around 
looking for smaller more active schools of fish have been fairing better. The 
best spots continue to be the south end of Black Tiger, Skadsen's, Haybale, 
Foughty's Point, and the Stromme Addition. The better presentations continue 
to be Hali's, Forage Minnows, rattle snakies, kastmasters, and hanger rigs with 
ratso's or ratfinkeys. The old plain gold hook with a minnow has also been 
working well. For bait, spikes, wax worms, minnows or minnow heads, and perch 
eyes are all producing at times. Walleye fishing has improved a bit. Fish are 
being caught in the very south end of Black Tiger, Haybale Bay, the Fort Totten 
area, Military Point, Wolfords Bay, and the east end of the old Flats road. 
Sonars, raps, nils, or buckshot rattle spoons tipped with minnows or minnow 
heads have been working the best. Pike continue to be caught in the north end 
of Six Mile Bay, Wolfords Bay, and Sweetwater/Morrison Lake to the north. 
Smelt, herring, or large minnows are all working. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

